# rectal prolapse surgery recovery



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, So this past Monday I had surgery for rectal prolapse (fun stuff). After the surgery, I was restricted to an all liquid diet for 2 days, and have just progressed to what is considered a "soft diet." One of the side effects that my doctor warned me about is constipation. Well, she was right, because I haven't had a BM yet. Now this might seem not stressful, but I have IBS-D, so constipation is usually a welcome relief from multiple episodes of diarrhea. I don't know what to do -- the constipation is so bad that even eating a small amout of food hurts. My doctor recommended a number of things for the constipation, but I don't know which is best, by which I mean least forceful. Should I try metamucil? Or should I take a stool softener? I really don't want to take a laxative, because that usually has me going to the bathroom for hours straight, but it might come down to it. Anyway, any advice would be greatly appreciated, I'm not used to being on the C side of IBS and could use some help. Thanks again!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Caputsky So sorry you had to have surgery! But glad it is over in any event!Are you taking a stool softener?? I would if I were you. Absolutely take it. I would NOT use the metamucil.. but that's me.. I wouldn't use that because I have heard folks say it can "bulk up" their stools and I don't think you really want that right now. So definitely I would take the stool softener (Especially if you have had _any_ narcotics at all)Also did you have to do a prep clean out prior to surgery?If you did.. and you had the surgery Monday.. and then were restricted to two days of liquid diet... um.. you may not _need_ to go yet. You might need a few more days of solid food before you actually need a BM. But take the stool softener daily starting now and I would do that for a bit until you feel pretty healed up down there.Be patient.. it could take quite a few days of a regular diet til you have a BM. Keep us posted!And hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

It might be a good idea to take a laxative to get things moving again, just to persuade the bowel to return to action and get the parasympatheic nerves firing again, even if you end up with D. Maybe try a not stimulant one, like Moviocl (Miralax in the US) - it just draws lots of water into the bowel. Drink all the water you can get your hands on - like, over 3 litres a day - that's the best thing for C, I can tell you from years of miserable experience.I sent you a PM about your surgery by the way.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally osmotics like miralax or stool softeners are a good bet for constipation after surgery, especially if you are still on pain meds.One of my friends had good luck with oat bran cereal. It is a soluble fiber and tends to be pretty mild as fiber goes. I'd probably try that before the metamucil.


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. I am taking a stool softener to help move things along. Of course, another not-fun symptom has emerged as a result. I am having somewhat watery bms, with little to no time to make it to the bathroom. And then (and I apologize for the TMI) I end up having some incontinence afterwards, but it's scary because some of the time I can't tell it's happening







I know I should contact my doctor about this, but unfortunately, she is on vacation for the next week. I am taking a bit of psyllium fiber every day in the hopes to "bulk-up" but its hard to balance the constipation with the diarrhea. I don't expect anyone else to have any other advice, particularly since not many people have had this sort of surgery, but thank you again for listening.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

caputsky said:


> Thank you all for your advice. I am taking a stool softener to help move things along. Of course, another not-fun symptom has emerged as a result. I am having somewhat watery bms, with little to no time to make it to the bathroom. And then (and I apologize for the TMI) I end up having some incontinence afterwards, but it's scary because some of the time I can't tell it's happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this surgery. Exactly what procedure did you have? How are you doing now? Any questions, just ask.


----------

